# Alternative zu Lexware



## Markus (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo diese Frage richtet sich speziell an die selbständigen unter euch.

Welche Software nutzt ihr für den ganzen Buchhaltungs und Warenwirtschaftskram?

Wir haben seit 3 jahren Lexware Business Office Pro

Die Software bzw. die Stuktur und die Idee dahinter finde ich ganz gut, aber die trottel die das Programmieren sind so ziehmlich das dümmste was unser Bildunssystem hervorgebracht hat.

Warum muss ich UNZÄHLIGE kryptische dem Laien nichts sagende Fehlermeldugnen wegklicken wenn die Netzwerkverbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde?

Die neue 2009er Version ist ja die absolute scheisse, wirkt wie wen ein paar anfägner ihre ersten schritte mit dem .NET Framework gemacht haben... wenn nicht gerade sogar beim LOGIN schon 10 Meldungen kommen das der User niocht angemeldet werden kann, er aben dann doch angemeldet wird, dann kommen einige nicht abgefangene aus dem .NET...


ich ärger mich mit dieser Dreckversion jetzt seit ein paar tagen rum und habe die schanuze voll, wenn es nach mir geht haben wir Lexware in diesem jahr das letzt mal 600euro für updates in den rachen geworfen!

ich wollte ja mal den support anrufen, aber da will dieser laden 1,99/min!
das ist doch der hammer! gut dann rufe ich da eben nicht an und kauf was anderes...

...aber was?
es soll ja diese miniwinzig versionen von SAP geben, aber ist das nicht übertrieben?


----------



## PeterEF (4 Februar 2009)

Wir sind vor zwei Jahren von Lexware auf Datev umgestiegen, warum nicht Lexware hast Du ja beschrieben.

Vorteile: der Steuerberater hat das auch und der Aufwand für die Jahresabrechnungen hat sich dadurch drastisch verringert, da optimale Datenübernahme möglich.

Einarbeitung erfolgte bei uns im Büro, Service und Hotline sind ok, wurden aber eigentlich schön längere Zeit nicht mehr benötigt....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

anscheinend brennt es dort richtig, habe ich *soeben* gelesen.

Die Mini-Versionen von SAP oder *Navision/Dynamics* sind m. E. 
keine wirklichen Alternativen, die Firmen kennen die Bedürfnisse 
von kleinen Mittelständlern nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2009)

Willkommen im Club. Wir nutzen auch Lexware, zum Glück nur für die Buchführung & Lohn/Gehalt. Wenn das so weiter geht, sind wir wohl auch zu einem Wechsel gezwungen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

Auch wir setzen Lexware ein. Allerdings warten wir bei den Updates immer eine Weile. Zu Recht wie man dieses Mal besonders gut sieht. 
Die Wahl ist auf Lexware gefallen, da damit eine direkte Anbindung an unser CRM-System möglich ist.


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2009)

OT: Welches CRM setzt ihr denn ein?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

cobra in der SQL-Server-Variante


----------



## sue port (5 Februar 2009)

hola markus,

hab da mal was vorbereitet,...*ROFL*

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=170641&postcount=2


----------



## ANo (7 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich nutze "WISO Mein Büro 2009". (99€ bei Mediamarkt)
Ob es besser oder schlechter ist als Lexware vermag ich nicht zu sagen, da ich Lexware nie benutzt habe. 
"Mein Büro" ist auf jedem Fall sehr einfach gehalten. Man findet auf Anhieb alles was man braucht.
Die Eingabemaske für Angebote und Rechnungen könnte zwar besser(größer) sein, aber sonst bin ich recht zufrieden.
Alles funktioniert problemlos(ohne unnötigen Meldungen). Einarbeitungszeit ist auch sehr kurz.
Hier ein Link zu der Beschreibung:
http://www.wiso-meinbuero.de/

Einfach mal downloaden und 30 Tage testen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2009)

ANo schrieb:


> ich nutze "WISO Mein Büro 2009". (99€ bei Mediamarkt)



Hallo,

die Wiso-Software für die Steuererklärung (WISO Sparbuch) finde ich
ganz brauchbar. 

Was Die Büro-Software betrifft, gibt es wohl auch noch Varianten mit 
mehr Leistung, weiteres *hier*. Die größte Version (WISO Kaufmann Mittelstand) und auf max. fünf Arbeitsplätze ausgelegt.


----------



## jabba (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo Markus,

was willst Du denn genau damit machen ?
Ich hab mich mit dem Problem vor Jahren rumgeschlagen und nie eine passende Lösung gefunden, daher bin ich bei meinem alten System aus verschiedenen Programmen geblieben.

Rechnungen und Angebot schreibe ich mit einem billigen Handwerkerprogramm .
Kalkuliert wird in Excel, und immer eine alte Kalkulation als Muster verwendet.
Material verwalte und buch ich gar nicht, da eigentlich alle Kommissionsbezogen bestellt wird.
Aus dem Angebot's und Rechnungswesen übergebe ich die Daten in mein eigenes Programm was alle Anfragen,Angebote, Aufträge, Rechnungen, Störungsmeldungen, Aktennotizen usw nach Kommission verwaltet.

Alle Rechnungen werden nur vorkontiert und dem Steuerberater zum buchen überlassen ca 70€/Monat, sowie die Löhne 4MA 100€/Monat.

Für den Jahresabschluss/Bilanz muss man ja sowieso zum Steuerberater.

Ich habe die Computerfirma über 10 Jahre mit Quickbooks gemacht, aber seit dem das Programm von Lexware übernommen wurde gings bergab.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2009)

als Info an die Fans von Wiso-Mein Büro :
Diese Software ist eine abgespeckte Version von Orgamax (www.orgamax.de) und stammt aus der selben SW-Schmiede ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> als Info an die Fans von Wiso-Mein Büro :
> Diese Software ist eine abgespeckte Version von Orgamax (www.orgamax.de) und stammt aus der selben SW-Schmiede ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL



@LL

Bist Du Dir da sicher? Auf der Webseite verweist Hersteller Buhl auf
den "Entwicklungspartner" *Microtech* (Büro Plus), z. B. wenn mehr 
als fünf Arbeitplätze gefordert sind.


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2009)

Ich fand ausser SAP das KHK bisher am besten.
Das KHK ist so aufgebaut wie man es von der Techniker / Meisterschule her von den damaligen Programmen kennt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher? Auf der Webseite verweist Hersteller Buhl auf
> den "Entwicklungspartner" *Microtech* (Büro Plus), z. B. wenn mehr
> als fünf Arbeitplätze gefordert sind.


Hallo Gerhard,
so ist mein Kenntnisstand - ich werde es aber bei Deltra noch einmal hinterfragen ...

Gruß
LL

Ich habe es mittlerweile hinterfragt - die Angabe stimmt, wie von mir gemacht ...


----------



## Jo (9 Februar 2009)

*Lexware*

ich habe jetzt zwar keine Alternative zu LEXWARE, sondern oute mich nur ebenfalls als Nutzer, allerdings in der Plusversion.
Bisher läuft diese Version bei uns (bzw. meiner Frau) ohne offensichtliche Fehler. Wir rechnen aber auch keinen Lohn.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir zufrieden sind. Die Bedienbarkeit ist unter aller ... . Blindes buchen ist unmöglich. Performance ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Warum Lexware immer wieder die Bedienung ändert, bleibt wohl deren Geheimnis.
Die ganze Sache erinnert mich sehr an die Einführung von WinCCflex.

mfG. Jo


----------

